# Fortunately & Unfortunately



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

A fun little game I hope you'll all enjoy!

So, basically one poster begins with "Once upon a time, blah blah. Unfortunately, blah blah," and the next poster says "Fortunately, blah blah."

Example:
Poster 1:
"Once upon a time, there was a cat that loved pie. Unfortunately, he was allergice to it."
Poster 2:
"Fortunately, he had allergy medicine to overcome the reaction."
Poster 1:
"Unfortunately, he overdosed."

You get it? Of course, it's not just two posters. ^^

So,
Once upon a time, there was a man in love. Unfortunately, his love did not feel the same way.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 22, 2011)

Fortunately, his love agreed to go out to dinner with him. unfortunately, the man wrecked their table. (Glace, this idea is awesome.)


----------



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

((Thank you. However, you simply post the 'Fortunately' part, and the next poster adds the 'Unfortunately' part))
Fortunately, she was in the bathroom when it occured.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, she was locked inside a bathroom stall.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 23, 2011)

Fortunately, she crawled out under the door.


----------



## Glace (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, the floor was extremely unsanitary.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 23, 2011)

Fortunately, a waitor came and helped her out and stuck some soap on her.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, that bar of soap was just as dirty.


----------



## Glace (Mar 23, 2011)

Fortunately, there was hand sanitizer everywhere.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, she ingested some hand sanitizer and was poisoned.


----------



## Green (Mar 23, 2011)

fortunately a deinonychus burst in and extracted the poison from her stomach because he was a doctor.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, her date had become fed up with waiting for her to return, and had already left.


----------



## Glace (Mar 23, 2011)

Fortunately, they made up the next day.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, the next time they went on a date they were in a terrible car crash.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 23, 2011)

o-o Oi. Anyway...

Fortunately, it was a minor car crash and they were not hurt. _:D_


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, though painless, the date lost her left leg and right arm.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 23, 2011)

o-o Fortunately, there were ABSOLUTELY no after effects from the surgery she had on her leg :D (Long leap...)


----------



## Glace (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortuantely, her prosthetic arm and leg malfunctioned and kept slapping her.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 24, 2011)

Fortunately, she was able to recalibrate her prosthetic limbs so they slapped every man except for her boyfriend.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, she was arrested for assaulting innocent civilians.


----------



## Glace (Mar 24, 2011)

Fortunately, she escaped the police


----------



## mewtini (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, she got mugged while escaping.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

Fortunately, the mugger randomly fell asleep.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, a dog came and barked at the date and woke up the mugger again.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

Fortunately, the woman was long gone by now.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, her date came and held her up by yelling at her.


----------



## Glace (Mar 24, 2011)

Fortunately, she ignored him and kept running


----------



## mewtini (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, she got run over by a large cement truck.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 25, 2011)

Fortunately, it was a large toy cement toy.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, it was still made of cement, so she was hospitalized for a month and forced to pay a freakishly large bill for medical care.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 25, 2011)

Fortunately, her insurance covered the cost.


----------



## Sypl (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, she had to pay anyway!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Fortunately, she was a Multi-Billionare that owns several fast food chains that will likely run smoothy and strongly for decades to come.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, hundreds of thousands of people boycotted her resturaunt, McBurger N'Chicken King Hut Bell, and she lost all of her money


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

Fortunately, she only lost money in that chain, and it was pretty new/not a big deal anyway.


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, she lost more money than she owed anyways.


----------



## Sypl (Mar 26, 2011)

Fortunately, she won the lottery several times!


----------



## Glace (Mar 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, her money was accidentally shredded


----------



## Sypl (Mar 26, 2011)

Fortunately, all that money was in the bank, and her account never lost any.


----------



## Glace (Mar 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, she was mugged. Again. By the same guy. In the same place. At the same time. In front of the same people.


----------



## Lili (Mar 28, 2011)

Fortunately, she was saved by a rather dashing young man who fought with the mugger until he cried uncle.


----------



## Glace (Mar 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, his uncle came to his cal and was angry to find that man beating his nephew, so he mugged the woman and beat up the "rather dashing young man"


----------



## Hogia (Mar 29, 2011)

Fortunately, no-one needed to go to hospital, with the exception of the 'rather dashing young man'.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 29, 2011)

...dang how much has this changed since I last came here?

Unfortunately, they all got run over by a crashed airplaneee~ ALL OF THEM AT DIFFERENT TIMES.


----------



## Glace (Mar 29, 2011)

Fortunately, they somehow survived.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 30, 2011)

Unfortunately they were attacked by Bin Ladenn~


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Fortunately, he was just an illusion.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 30, 2011)

Unfortunately, it was caused by an evil Zoroark who wanted to kill them.


----------



## Glace (Mar 30, 2011)

Fortunately, the Zoroark was killed by the actual Bin Laden.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

Unfortunately, Bin Laden vanished back to his secret hide.


----------



## Glace (Mar 31, 2011)

Fortunately, everyone went back to their somewhat-normal lives.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunately they will all have so many images stuck in their heads of a dashing young man attempting to be a hero, but failing! Mostly thanks to YouTube!


----------



## Glace (Apr 5, 2011)

Fortunately, YouTube was shut down.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, for the young men only, YouTube gets back up and running again 2 seconds later, thus making it the first event to take only 2 seconds in a very long time! (Seriously, how long has it been since I used that catchphrase, come to think of it?)


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

Fortunately, YT was shut down again by the servers being destroyed.


----------



## Mai (Apr 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, the servers came back online minutes later.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 9, 2011)

Fortunatly, everyone realised that this is a dream, because things that are destroyed can't go back online minutes later.


----------



## Mai (Apr 9, 2011)

Unfortunately, the dream soon turns into a nightmare when Youtube not only goes back online, but starts showing them horrifying videos and taping their embarrasing reactions to it!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 9, 2011)

Fortunately, Cresselia came and woke them up with her light.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 9, 2011)

Unfortunately Mismagius and Darkrai have teamed up to make people have horrible dreams!


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 9, 2011)

Fortunatly, they were smited by Arceus for their bad deeds.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 9, 2011)

Unfortunately he got the wrong Darkrai and Mismagius!


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 10, 2011)

Fortunately, Palkia redirected the Judgement to the right wrongdoers.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, they managed to avoid the attack and escaped into the Dream World.


----------



## Glace (Apr 15, 2011)

Fortunately, the Dream World became a Nightmare.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 15, 2011)

again, how much has this changed?!

Unfortunately, Cresselia turned it into the DW since she didn't realize who she was helping out.


----------



## Glace (Apr 15, 2011)

Fortunately, she was struck by lightning and died.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, the lightning bolt ricoched (How do you spell that?) into the Distortion World, wreaked havoc, which in turn messed up the real world.


----------



## Glace (Apr 15, 2011)

Fortunately, it was all just a dream of Nurse Joy's.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, Darkrai made it real.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 16, 2011)

Fortunately, Giratina came to the real world and helped Arceus repair it.


----------



## Mai (Apr 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, arceus then banned giratina from leaving the Distortion World again, and to have revenge, giratina let the darkrai and mismagius live there in the distortion world happily.


----------



## Rikuu (Apr 17, 2011)

fortunately, giratina was an admin and unbanned himself


----------



## Rikuu (Apr 17, 2011)

fortunately, giratina was an admin and unbanned himself


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, despite being an admin he still couldn't do anything about the TRIPLE posts!!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Fortunately, Dialga cleaned up the mess before Arceus reported Giratina to Butterfree. (Yes, Butterfree the admin)


----------



## Glace (Apr 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, everyone died because I'm uncreative.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2011)

Fortunately (makes a change...) I have a spare Phoenix Pinion so everyone gets revived, so we can continue trying to beat Omega Weapon... Hang on, wrong game, methinks...


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, the phoenix pinion was CURSED! So everyone became zombies.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2011)

Fortunately God came by and changed everybody back to normal.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 20, 2011)

Unfortunately it was actually Satan posing as God, and now everyone is demon-possessed instead.


----------



## Lili (Apr 20, 2011)

Fortunately, you are also a zombie.  How is this fortunate?  Because you make zombie friends!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, the villains escaped, and no-one could find them.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fortunately, the Lake Trio made a powerful telepathic lifeform scanner.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, it broke.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 25, 2011)

Fortunately, Charon fixed it.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, it broke again becuase charon has no idea how to fix telepathic lifeform scanners, and now the parts are scattered across the ocean of time and space because if charon messes up, he has to do it in an epic manner.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

Fortunately I can do that without a machine!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, you can't do it for long enough to do anything useful before you pass out.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

Fortunately I only ever pass out for 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 second!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, you pass out several times in one long string


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

Fortunately having a ferret in my pocket keeps bringing me back!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, the ferret in question belongs to me and I steal her back, leaving you with no ferret to bring you back when you faint


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

Fortunately I have a Phoenix Down that originally belonged to Kefka on the Final Fantasy VI ROM I gave you earlier!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Apr 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, you only have one, which you just used and now have no others to use


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 26, 2011)

Fortunately, I can traverse time and space, so can find all the scanner parts and be back before I left.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 26, 2011)

Fortunately I jus had enough time to cast Regen and Esuna on myself, thus saving myself from ever fainting ever again!


----------



## Glace (May 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, everyone still fainted.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 20, 2011)

Fortunately, everyone recovered at the nearest TCoD Centre.


----------



## Hogia (May 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, their internet connection died.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 21, 2011)

Fortunately, it came back up very quickly.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, it was dial-up.


----------



## Lili (May 21, 2011)

Fortunately, the speakers were off so you didn't have to hear the dial-up tone.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, the dial-up tone is cool, and not the reason dial-up is bad.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2011)

Fortunately, you are wearing headphones.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 22, 2011)

Unfortunately, they're broken.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 23, 2011)

Fortunately, they make you look cool anyway.


----------



## zeKieranator (May 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, there's no one around to see you look cool, so they're still pointless.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 23, 2011)

Fortunately, they're comfortable, so wearing them isn't actually a problem.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, they start falling apart, looking uncool.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 24, 2011)

Fortunately, you started a new fashion trend.


----------



## Time Psyduck (May 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, I don't care about fashion.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2011)

Fortunately that's 2 pairs of Ugg Boots for me then, seeing as cuz you don't care about fashion, I can't give you the present I bought you... No I didn't buy Uggs for everyone! Jus him! Jus cuz!


----------



## Lili (Jun 3, 2011)

Unfortunately the Uggs are haunted with the dead spirit of Wild Willy, a ghost who once was a man that was killed by having his eyes gouged out by a Snowy Owl.


----------



## Aletheia (Jun 3, 2011)

Fortunately, he bakes cookies for everyone.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 4, 2011)

Unfortunately they're ghost biscuits, so when you bite into them they jus disappear into nothingness! Hell, Zoltan doesn't even give you a dragon egg for them...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 6, 2011)

Fortunately, a street vendor trades you a new pair of shoes for the cookies.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, the shoes are the least stylish shoes in the world, and everyone makes fun of you.


----------



## Aletheia (Jun 7, 2011)

Fortunately, the concept of self-esteem is incomprehensible to you so you don't care.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

Unfortunately, you may get knocked out cold by a mega lucario one day in your dreams :P and it'll still hurt when you wake up


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

Fortunately, Cobalion emerges and shows its dominance as the superior pokemon of Steel/Fighting type.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 26, 2017)

Unfortunately, the lack of unity among Steel-types causes monkeys to take over the world.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

Fortunetly, the monkeys are tamable and get tamed by some random amazonian girl.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

Unfortunately, the source of her power, the Amazon Rainforest, is polluted by monkey feces.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

Fortunetly, Korrina and her Lucario scare some of those monkeys into making different faces after they see her train it's mega form in the same dang rainforest lolol


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

Unfortunately, Mega Lucario's main predator is monkey feces


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 26, 2017)

LuckyPhoenix said:


> Unfortunately, Mega Lucario's main predator is monkey feces


LOL

Fortunetly, his trainer is badass enouth to fend them off for him so its totally okay in the end :P
EDIT: Okay.....i misread that as faces.

She's badass enouth to uhh pick them up without getting grossed out i guess :P


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

Unfortunately, the monkeys got into a stock of X-Lax five minutes ago and are now so in awe that they're creating it so fast that Korrina isn't able to pick it up as fast as it's being produced.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 26, 2017)

Unfortunately the monkeys void their bowels post-mortem.

(Thats what people do when they die, did you know that?)


----------

